
Twitter for Android – Now with Push Notifications and Multiple Accounts - davidedicillo
http://blog.twitter.com/2011/07/twitter-for-android-now-with-push.html
======
pspeter3
This is great news. Finally able to manage all of my twitter accounts with the
native app.

